# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال مهم: عن الجموع التي جاءت على وزن (فُعال)

## أبو سعيد الحميري

الإخوة الأعزاء  وجدت هذا السؤال ولا أعرف جوابه
فأحببت رفعه هنا لنتعلم أولا ونرد على صاحبه
وما معنى (رخال) في سؤاله
شيوخنا الكرام أرجوالمساعدة
ما هي بقية الجموع السبعة التي أتت على فُعَالٍ
  1 ظُؤَارٍ  2 لُوام   3  رُخال
دام فضلكم

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

1-(رخال) أنثى ولد الضأن.
2-(تؤام) جمع توأم.
3-(رباب) جمع ربى، وتعني؛ شاة حديثة النتاج.
4-(ظؤار) جمع ظئر.
5-(فرار) جمع فرير، وتعني؛ ولد البقرة الوحشيّة.
6-(عراق) جمع عرق، وتعني، العظم الذي عليه لحم.

----------


## أبو سعيد الحميري

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## منصور مهران

جاء في الفصول والغايات لأبي العلاء المعري  ( ص 42 ) :
 الرُّخال : جمع رَخِلٍ وهي الأنثى من أولاد الضأن ، وهذا جمع شاذ وهو أحد جموع
ستة جاءت على فُعال ذكرها يعقوب وغيره ، وهي :
 رُخال ،
 وتُؤَام، جمع تَوْأمٍ ،
 ورُباب جمع رُبَّى وهي الشاة الحديثة النتاج ،
 وظُؤَار، جمع ظِئرٍ،
 وفُرار جمع فَريرٍ وهو ولد البقرة الوحشية ، ويقال لولد الضائنة فَرير أيضاً ،
 وعُراق جمع عَرْق وهو العظم الذي عليه لحم ،
وحكى اللحيانِـيّ : نَذْل ونُذَال ، وناقة بَسْط، وأينق بُسَاط ، وهي التي معها ولدها .
( انظر التاج :  ب س ط )
 وفي كتاب العين : ظُهار جمع ظَهْرٍ: للقوس ( قلت : الذي في العين : الظُّهار جماعة ، الواحد : ظَهر ويجمع أيضا على الظُّهران ، وهو أفضل ما يُراش به السهم ) العين ص 506 طبعة مكتبة لبنان - ط1  2004 م

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للفائدة:



> الجموع التي على وزن (فُعال):
> 
> ذكر ابن السكيت أنها ستة، وذكر ابن السيد البطليوسي أنها ثمانية، وذكر المعري أنها تسعة، وهي:
> 
> = (رُخال): جمع رخل وهي الأنثى من أولاد الضأن
> = (تُؤام)، جمع توأم.
> = (رُباب) جمع ربى وهي الشاة الحديثة النتاج.
> = (ظُؤار) جمع ظئر.
> = (فُرار) جمع فريرٍ وهو ولد البقرة الوحشية، ويقال لولد الضائنة فرير أيضًا.
> ...


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=81494

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل يستدرك بـ:
1_ ظُباء (اسم كثيب أو رمل أو موضع أو وادي)
2_ وثُناء
3_ وأُناس

ذكرهم ابن سيدة في المحكم وغيرُه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل يستدرك بـ:
> 1_ ظُباء (اسم كثيب أو رمل أو موضع أو وادي)
> 2_ وثُناء
> 3_ وأُناس
> 
> ذكرهم ابن سيدة في المحكم وغيرُه


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
1- ظباء: مفرد لا جمع
2- ثناء بمعنى (مثنى) هو اسم معدول للدلالة على هذا العدد، وليس جمعا، ونظيره ثلاث ورباع وغيرها، ولم تُذكر في هذا الباب.
3- أناس : اسم جمع لا واحد له من لفظه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن ابن سيده ذكرهم كالمستدرِك على من ذكر هذه الجموع التسعة
وقال إن ظباء جمع ظبة واستدل له 
وانظر معجم البلدان في باب الظاء والباء وما يليهما عن المرزوقي...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
الخلاف إذن لفظي؛ لأن من قصد إدخال الأعلام في الحصر أدخل (ظباء) ونحوه، ومن قصد إدخال الألفاظ الدالة على الجمع دون أن تكون جمعا أدخل (ثناء) ونحوه، ومن قصد إدخال أسماء الجموع أدخل (أناس) ونحوه.
لكن الذي يظهر للعبد الفقير بالنظر القاصر أن الذين ذكروا الحصر السابق لم يقصدوا شيئا من ذلك.
وعلى كل حال فباب الاستدراك مفتوح ولا يدعي أحد الإحاطة بكلام العرب.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ومن قصد إدخال الألفاظ الدالة على الجمع دون أن تكون جمعا أدخل (ثناء) ونحوه


 لكن أظن أن ثناء هنا ليست التي قصدت 
ولكنه آخر وهو:
(ثناء) جمع ناقةٍ ثني إذا ولدت اثنين كظئر وظؤار

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم يا شيخنا الفاضل، وهذا سبق نظر مني.

----------


## أبو سعيد الحميري

متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية ومزيد من العلم في طاعة المولى
أفدتم جزيتم خيرا

----------

